# Are you ready for some FOOTBALL?



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2014)

30 minutes until kickoff.  The opening game of the season is here!  :woohoo:

Anyone else excited right along with me?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2014)

Only if it is the seahawks playing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Only if it is the seahawks playing.



Is your tv on?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2014)

Not yet.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 4, 2014)

To much RSO for Rosie tonite.....   lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> To much RSO for Rosie tonite.....   lol



:giggle:  that's what I was thinking...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 4, 2014)

wait the seahawks are a soccer team right??  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2014)

I will have you know I am watching football and we are kicking it... Now it is time for rso you smarty pants.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2014)

:rofl: rose.

I'm so glad I have lynch on 2 of my fantasy teams.  He's kicking butt!  

I have a packer on one of my teams too...he's sucking donkey dickers..lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2014)

We are the champions and playing like it tonight...woo hoo.. Fun game when ya win.

SM, my husband rolls his eyes when i tell him whose teams "outfits" i like the best.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes Seahawks just sent those Packers on their way!

Heck yeah

Im Ready For Some Football!

Nice to see you SM.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 5, 2014)

Football season = trimming season!!! Wireless u-verse in the backyard... Ahh yes, its a coming :stoned:


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 5, 2014)

Been ready and waitin` for some football. Life long Detroit Lions fan. I know, it`s been a  rough ride. Monday Night Football, can`t wait.


----------



## P Jammers (Sep 5, 2014)

Sea hawks looked to be in mid season form tonight. I expect them to repeat this season again barring any major injuries. 

Also love Pete Carrol [USC fan] but don't care too much for the Hawks.

Smoker is getting fired up this weekend, and I am ready to kick back and watch 9 hrs of it.

HTTR!


----------



## sawhse (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh yea I am ready. Sorry all you haters but the pats will get another ring this year. I can bet it will be against the Seahawks for sure!!!! GO PATS.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2014)

Anyone else play fantasy football besides me?  I cheer for multiple teams now, mostly for the ones who give me the most points.  It will be interesting to see how everyone else does this weekend.  2 Monday night games I think...

All my life I've been rooting for whoever the cowgirls are playing. Can't stand them.   I don't get invited to many watching parties.  :rofl:


----------



## kaotik (Sep 5, 2014)

football season kicked off a few months a go, we're mid season  
viva CFL!!


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 5, 2014)

My 2 favorite teams:
#1- Detroit Lions.
#2- Whoever is whipping the cowgirls. Lost respect for `em when they started calling   them "America`s team". :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## key2life (Sep 5, 2014)

I play fantasy football, Smokin Mom - been in the same league for 11 years now.  My wife hates it when I root for individual players, not teams.  Her favorite is when our team, the Broncos, scores but I yell, "That's the wrong guy getting the TD!  ***??"


----------



## pcduck (Sep 5, 2014)

SmokinMom....My home team is a fantasy team.

They fantasize that they are going to win a game


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 6, 2014)

Wolverines against the Irish and Spartans against the Ducks . It don't get any better


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey guys, thanks for chiming in.  I hope we can keep this diologue going all season. 

Today's the day!  Finally the 1st football Sunday is here. 
I believe college games have already been going on for a few weeks?

For approx 9 hrs today my butt will be planted firmly in front of the TV.  I don't know which games will be televised or who's playing who or at what time but it's all good.  

Come on Spiked Punch, kick some butt.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2014)

key2life said:


> I play fantasy football, Smokin Mom - been in the same league for 11 years now.  My wife hates it when I root for individual players, not teams.  Her favorite is when our team, the Broncos, scores but I yell, "That's the wrong guy getting the TD!  ***??"



Ha ha, I know what ya mean...  Now hubs has decided to join in the fun too tho he's not as competitive as me.  I'm glad I'm not the only one on MP playing.  .  Who you got at qb?  My 3 auto draft teams dealt me Bree's, P Manning and Foles (?, lol).  My back up qb in the Foles league is Johnny Manziel, what a joke but hey, a few guys on that team should help out considerably.  Lynch did great for me on Thursday.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 7, 2014)

Gotta wait till tomorrow to really start football. Monday night football. Join me and watch the DETROIT LIONS kick butt !!! A Giant one at that.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 7, 2014)

SmokinMom said:


> Ha ha, I know what ya mean... Now hubs has decided to join in the fun too tho he's not as competitive as me. I'm glad I'm not the only one on MP playing. . Who you got at qb? My 3 auto draft teams dealt me Bree's, P Manning and Foles (?, lol). My back up qb in the Foles league is Johnny Manziel, what a joke but hey, a few guys on that team should help out considerably. Lynch did great for me on Thursday.



Foles is the philly qb and philly will prob win that division this year so....   he had a real good year last year but preseason was ehhhh... and you will see Johnny Football sooner then later I bet...  GL smokinmom :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2014)

We'll Foles has turned it over twice in the first 10 mins...hahaha.  He's in the red.  Maybe I shoulda put in manziel who isn't even playing.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 7, 2014)

he only had 2 all year last year I think....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2014)

Jaam, hopefully he will get his act together.  He just got sacked..

I just changed the channel to the Texans/Skins game.  Too painful to watch..


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2014)

I am already ready to watch Johnny Football. Does he play defense too?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2014)

pcduck said:


> I am already ready to watch Johnny Football. Does he play defense too?



Lolol.

Yay, Foles is finally out of the red and has given me .5
Hahahah...


----------



## key2life (Sep 7, 2014)

I got Rivers in my main league and I got Romo and big Ben in my other league that uses 2 QB.  I'm old school, I guess - I don't like paying for QB's.  I like to draft the value solutions.  Last year I drafted Newton, but played Rivers all year to the title.  Got Rivers this year in like the 9th or 10th round.  We'll see how it works out.  Spent all my money on WR's this time around.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2014)

new ballgame now


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2014)

Go Browns!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2014)

close but no cigar


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2014)

:woohoo: for Cincinnati and Miami


----------



## tcbud (Sep 7, 2014)

Football for the day here.

Bowl Filled.

Recliner back.

Ice tea iced.

Plants in the yard in the sun.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 8, 2014)

Are you ready for some Monday Night Football ? 
Watch my Detroit Lions kick some Giant butt tonight. 
Can`t wait to get started, gonna be a long day of anticipation. 
Go Lions go. Stafford to Megatron x2, sounds good to me.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2014)

I have Detroits defense, my opponent has stafford and bell..so you can see which I'm rooting for. I was supposed to big time kick her butt and I want this but she's favored now.  

So with that said, Giants D!


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 8, 2014)

Don`t play fantasy football, so I never got the hang of playing it. Been a lifelong (66 yrs. old) Lions fan. Been waiting, since 1957, for a Lions championship.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2014)

It's going to be a good game.

And don't forget you guys, there's 2 games on tonight.

First it's New York vs Detroit, then it's San Diego vs Arizona after that.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't do the Fantasy Football but I've been catching every 'hawks game I can.


*HAWKBALL!!*


----------



## key2life (Sep 8, 2014)

I have Reggie Bush and Prince Whateverhisnameis in the early game, and Philip Rivers and Ryan Matthews in the late game.

My Denver Donkeys barely held on last night - hate when Manning goes walkabout.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2014)

Denver Donkeys, lololol.  Yea I have Manning and was expecting him to do better.

Tonight I have Keenan Allen from San Diego in one league, I lost anyway..lol.
Arizonans Michael Floyd in a league I'll prob win, and Detroits Defense in another league that's super close, but she has 4 players going, including her quarter back.  I'm up by 35 on her so that one is up in the air.  Want Stafford to have a bad night, sorry yooper..

Those of you who don't play Ff are probably scratching your heads...lol.

Key2life, I was proposed a trade today.  Is my Keenan Allen worth trading for Vincent Jackson and Julian Edelman?  Help!!


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 8, 2014)

Lions by 10.


----------



## key2life (Sep 8, 2014)

Smokin' Mom - If you can get those 2 guys - YES!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2014)

Dang I didn't know that they started early.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2014)

2 games tonight ducky...6 hours!!  Supposed to be over about 12:30 am...


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 8, 2014)

GIANTS 14
LIONS 35
First game, new system, a win, not a bad way to start.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, week #2, not so good. Have to wait and see who the true Lions are. Defense is rated good, hard to believe, but read it was at #2.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 18, 2014)

Hows Foles working out for ya SM??  call him the comeback kid...  :48:


----------



## Locked (Sep 18, 2014)

Too early to get excited but my Bills actually look pretty good this year.  

View attachment zyonqxgrkih3ip5njo4mfjrko.gif


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2014)

Anybody got a link to a legit streaming site for NFL games?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 21, 2014)

hey hammy i like them bills today at home---cbs sports scores gives a play by play delay---no video---if u find streaming video---let me know---go bills :48:


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> hey hammy i like them bills today at home---cbs sports scores gives a play by play delay---no video---if u find streaming video---let me know---go bills :48:



Check your pm's my friend....


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 21, 2014)

cant  share the link ?

Chief's for the win


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2014)

Go Hawks!


----------



## volksrydas (Sep 21, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Go Hawks!



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2014)

That's what I am talking about!!!!!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 21, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Check your pm's my friend....



thanks


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> thanks



I have another way to watch any game that is even better than those links.  They didn't have sound for me. Let me know if you want a heads up on the other way.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 22, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I have another way to watch any game that is even better than those links.  They didn't have sound for me. Let me know if you want a heads up on the other way.



absolutely love to have it


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> absolutely love to have it



I will hit you up tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Hows Foles working out for ya SM??  call him the comeback kid...  :48:



He had a good day yesterday.  

I can't believe today is the end of week 3.  In one of my leagues I haven't won a single game.  . In another I'm 2-1 and in the last one, I should have 2 wins also.  However, she has Forte tonight so I'm hoping he has a crappy day.  

Any Super Bowl predictions yet?


----------



## Strawberryslilpatch (Sep 27, 2014)

I lay claim to this forum in the name of the Minnesoda Yikes!:bolt:




:chuck:


----------



## Strawberryslilpatch (Sep 27, 2014)

Strawberryslilpatch said:


> I lay claim to this forum in the name of the Minnesoda Yikes!:bolt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, ......aint the Sea-squaks the Yikings in disguise? lol:smoke1:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2014)

:woohoo: They pulled that one out.


----------

